# PLSR code no longer valid?



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello all. I'm the new guy here so try not to be to hard on me. 

I recently cut the cord and am going with OTA only which means the basic Roamio box. I've searched this forum a lot and would like to thank everybody for the wealth of knowledge I've gained. But I'm sure I missed some things along the way so I'd like to ask a couple of questions.

I have a $75 coupon code for the box from Tivo which would make the purchase price $125. But it appears if I use that to purchase the box then there is no way around the $499 lifetime fee. I spoke to them again today and that is their "best" deal...today. So, if I understand correctly from reading here, I could supposedly buy the box from a 3rd party discounter for $175 and use the PLSR code when activating to receive the $399 lifetime offer. This would still save me $50 over what Tivo is offering. However, when I tried to use this as leverage to get a better deal from the Tivo CSA today she told me (after conferring with her supervisor) that the PLSR code was no longer valid. Now she had never heard of the code before and it was her supervisor who confirmed that yeah, it did exist, but not anymore.

So if I haven't confused you to this point, does anybody know if the PLSR code is still valid or if there is a way to know for sure without actually buying a box and ultimately having to return it if the code doesn't work?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The "PLSR" code has been active for a very long time. I don't know for sure, but I strongly suspect the TiVo rep you spoke with was incorrect that it is no longer valid.

I suggest you put the Roamio in your cart on TiVo's website, apply the $75 coupon, print it out showing the $125 price and take it down to Best Buy to see if they will price match it. Other people on here have said they have had success doing this. Then when you activate service online give the "PLSR" code a try. I'd be willing to bet that it will still work.


----------



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> *The "PLSR" code has been active for a very long time.* I don't know for sure, but I strongly suspect the TiVo rep you spoke with was incorrect that it is no longer valid.


I did point that out to her but she was obviously passing on what her supervisor told her.

It's kind of frustrating trying to make the right decision to not having to deal with multiple purchase and return scenarios. It would be nice if Tivo was just more up front with everything they do or don't offer in the way of promos. At the end of the day, I'll pay what I have to, but I don't want to be a fool and over pay.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JohnC88 said:


> I did point that out to her but she was obviously passing on what her supervisor told her.
> 
> It's kind of frustrating trying to make the right decision to not having to deal with multiple purchase and return scenarios. It would be nice if Tivo was just more up front with everything they do or don't offer in the way of promos. At the end of the day, I'll pay what I have to, but I don't want to be a fool and over pay.


I think the "PLSR" code is one of those "hush-hush" kind of things that gets passed around through word-of-mouth on the internet in places like this forum. TiVo has never officially publicizes it, and the official TiVo policy is probably that it doesn't exist, which is probably why the service rep told you what she did. I think the odds are very good that it will still work for you if you use it during online activation.


----------



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I think the "PLSR" code is one of those "hush-hush" kind of things that gets passed around through word-of-mouth on the internet in places like this forum. TiVo has never officially publicizes it, and the official TiVo policy is probably that it doesn't exist, which is probably why the service rep told you what she did. I think the odds are very good that it will still work for you if you use it during online activation.


I'm kind of thinking that too. But I was just wondering how recent anybody did use it. Or if there is another way around the issue. If this is my only Tivo box and I sign up for month to month, can I upgrade to lifetime in the first month and get the $399 offer or is that only for previous customers with multiple boxes? The CSA said that wouldn't work for me either as it was only for multi device accounts.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JohnC88 said:


> I'm kind of thinking that too. But I was just wondering how recent anybody did use it. Or if there is another way around the issue. If this is my only Tivo box and I sign up for month to month, can I upgrade to lifetime in the first month and get the $399 offer or is that only for previous customers with multiple boxes? The CSA said that wouldn't work for me either as it was only for multi device accounts.


The multi-service discount for lifetime is $399, which is what the CSA was talking about, not the "PLSR" code. Until someone posts on the forum that they tried the code and that it did not work, I'd still assume that it still works. If I were you I would give the Best Buy price matching a try like I suggested previously.


----------



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The multi-service discount for lifetime is $399, which is what the CSA was talking about, not the "PLSR" code. Until someone posts on the forum that they tried the code and that it did not work, I'd still assume that it still works. If I were you I would give the Best Buy price matching a try like I suggested previously.


That is probably what I will do. Just thought I would ask here and see if anybody had any recent info.

I also had my antenna company (Leaf) tell me the Tivo box would cause degradation of the signal because of the 4 tuners. Tivo says no it won't. Guess I'll have to try it out and see.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JohnC88 said:


> I also had my antenna company (Leaf) tell me the Tivo box would cause degradation of the signal because of the 4 tuners. Tivo says no it won't. Guess I'll have to try it out and see.


I think the Roamio has a bulit-in amplifier to compensate for signal loss due to the multiple tuners.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The "PLSR" code has been active for a very long time. I don't know for sure, but I strongly suspect the TiVo rep you spoke with was incorrect that it is no longer valid. I suggest you put the Roamio in your cart on TiVo's website, apply the $75 coupon, print it out showing the $125 price and take it down to Best Buy to see if they will price match it. Other people on here have said they have had success doing this. Then when you activate service online give the "PLSR" code a try. I'd be willing to bet that it will still work.


I just did this today at Best Buy and they price matched the $75 off coupon without blinking an eye! They also price matched a 3TB WD drive to Amazon that's technically the same drive model number, but BB had a different model number, but I saved another $26.


----------



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I think the Roamio has a bulit-in amplifier to compensate for signal loss due to the multiple tuners.


That would make sense. I hope it does.


----------



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> I just did this today at Best Buy and they price matched the $75 off coupon without blinking an eye! They also price matched a 3TB WD drive to Amazon that's technically the same drive model number, but BB had a different model number, but I saved another $26.


Where is the Best Buy who matched that? I was told by my local store they will not match a Tivo only coupon but will match other brick and mortar stores.

Also, can you tell me if the PSLR code works when you activate it?

Thanks.


----------



## mpaquette (Aug 1, 2005)

I successfully used PLSR last week.


----------



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

mpaquette said:


> I successfully used PLSR last week.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

If you can't get your local Best Buy to price match the TiVo coupon, you still might be able to use the $75 coupon by getting TiVo to sell you an unactivated unit over the phone and then use the "PLSR" code when you activate lifetime service on it after you receive it. They generally don't sell unactivated units directly, but they sometimes will if you tell them you need an unactivated unit because you are planning on transferring monthly service to it from another TiVo.


----------



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you can't get your local Best Buy to price match the TiVo coupon, you still might be able to use the $75 coupon by getting TiVo to sell you an unactivated unit over the phone and then use the "PLSR" code when you activate lifetime service on it after you receive it. They generally don't sell unactivated units directly, but they sometimes will if you tell them you need an unactivated unit because you are planning on transferring monthly service to it from another TiVo.


I read about that option here but was afraid they would ask me for some kind of account or box information that I wouldn't have.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I believe there is a limit of one code per transaction? I'm fairly sure you have to decide to use the purchase discount code or the lifetime code but not both.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

eboydog said:


> I believe there is a limit of one code per transaction? I'm fairly sure you have to decide to use the purchase discount code or the lifetime code but not both.


I haven't done it myself, but other people have reported on the forum that they were able to use both a coupon and the PLSR code with this strategy. YMMV


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JohnC88 said:


> I read about that option here but was afraid they would ask me for some kind of account or box information that I wouldn't have.


You may have to make up some story like "I'm buying it as a present for my parents and I don't have their TiVo account information." The worst they can do is not believe you and say no, so it doesn't really hurt to try.


----------



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You may have to make up some story like "I'm buying it as a present for my parents and I don't have their TiVo account information." The worst they can do is not believe you and say no, so it doesn't really hurt to try.


I've never been a great salesman but it's probably worth a try.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JohnC88 said:


> Where is the Best Buy who matched that? I was told by my local store they will not match a Tivo only coupon but will match other brick and mortar stores. Also, can you tell me if the PSLR code works when you activate it? Thanks.


Honolulu. I'm not using the PLSR code, it's a warranty replacement so lifetime is transferring over.


----------



## RayinMaui (Dec 19, 2001)

JohnC88 said:


> Where is the Best Buy who matched that? I was told by my local store they will not match a Tivo only coupon but will match other brick and mortar stores.
> 
> Also, can you tell me if the PSLR code works when you activate it?
> 
> Thanks.


I got Best Buy in Tampa to match, bought a Romio Pro and a Mini and then used PLSR to get lifetime for each, the Pro in February and the Mini in March.

I did have to ask for a manager at Best Buy.


----------



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, today's update...

At the third and final "local" Best Buy I had to go through 3 levels of command but they matched the $75 Tivo coupon. Sweeeet! And, on top of that, they offered me a 4 year warranty for $25. Normally I'm a guy who does not buy extended warranties, but at that price I really couldn't say no.

Just got home and still haven't hooked it up yet, so it remains to be seen if PLSR code works. But now, even if the code doesn't work I still have the best deal I could have gotten no matter where I bought it. I'm actually changing my antenna and hope to pick up the new one today, so I'm thinking about holding off on the install until I put on the new antenna and make sure all is OK with it first.

Thanks again to all for the knowledge gained here. :up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I used the PLSR code a couple months ago and it worked fine. It just only works when you activate a TiVo purchased from a 3rd party. If you try to use it on a unit you're buying from TiVo it wont work.


----------



## JohnC88 (Mar 31, 2014)

I hooked up the Tivo today. And yes, the PLSR code is alive and well. I signed up for lifetime at $399.

Thanks again for all the help here. :up:


----------

